# Moe's Southwest Grill



## GoalGetter (Sep 29, 2004)

Well, it certainly isn't Chipotle Grill, but that's as close to one as we might get in Miami for a while. 

 Moe's just opened up across the street from my office. I made the mistake of asking a coworker to bring me back a serving of black beans, thinking while she's out, I can go online and find the nutritional values for their beans. 

  If only it were that easy.

  The website has no nutritional info whatsoever. Bastards.

 My question then, is this: Anyone by any chance have this information? Maybe they have a handout at the restaurant and one of you has one with you at this very moment? I should have had the foresight to ask her to bring one back for me, if there is one.

  Or maybe there's a site somewhere online that offers this info, kinda like how www.chipotlelovers.com and www.chipotlefan.com posted the info that Chipotle refuses to post on their own site.

  Any info would be great.

  Many spanks to all.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 29, 2004)

*Follow-up to my inquiry via email*

Heather Graham (no, not the actress, but the Moe's PR representative) replies:

_Thank you for your interest in Moe's Southwest Grill.  We are in the
 process of setting the nutritional values for our menu, therefore at
 this time we are unable to provide complete nutritional information.  As
 you may know, we offer a wide range of options that can guide you
 towards a healthy eating lifestyle.  With the build as you go model, you
 have the choice of excluding ingredients that you feel aren't a good
 addition to your diet. Our food is prepared fresh daily and we offer
 diet friendly options including vegetarian salads and a Buck-Naked
 low-carb Burrito. 

 Thank you

 ------------

_A few minutes later, another email, from the Raving Fans Coordinator:

_Thanks so much for the kind words and support.  It means the world to us!!!  We are in the process of having a nutritional analysis performed.  Once we get the results we will make them available.  I can tell you that the beans have no meat or dairy in them and are made with vegetable stock.   Hope that helps.  

 Sincerely,

 Raving Fans Coordinator

 -------------
_
 That still doesn't tell me if there is sugar in their black beans.

 Aaaaanyway.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 29, 2004)

_In my experience with beans is that all of them have equal nutritional values. What do they add to their beans? _


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 29, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _In my experience with beans is that all of them have equal nutritional values. What do they add to their beans? _


 Well, I know cubans and puerto ricans often add SUGAR to the black beans. That's why I need to know these things, because I don't put sugar in my food.

 I just got another reply from them though. (yeah I'm persistent like that). The Raving Fans Coordinator said there is no sugar in their beans. I'm happy now.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 29, 2004)




----------



## Pepper (Sep 29, 2004)

Welcome to Moe's!


----------



## Pepper (Sep 29, 2004)

Do they do that at your's? They shout that when you walk in Moe's here.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 29, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Do they do that at your's? They shout that when you walk in Moe's here.


 Yep! The first few times, it was funny. Now. um... not so funny. haha!


----------



## Vieope (Sep 29, 2004)

_They scream with everything? That is such a bad marketing idea.  _


----------



## Pepper (Sep 29, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _They scream with everything? That is such a bad marketing idea.  _


Imagine what they'd do to "non-tippers"


----------



## Vieope (Sep 29, 2004)




----------



## chipotlelover (Sep 30, 2004)

*chipotlelovers.com has nutritional info*

ChipotleLovers.com does have nutritional information about Chipotle Mexican grill.  You need to register and then create the burrito you normally get in the 'Potle Menu' section

It allows you to specify if you get a lot or a little of certain items, so its very accurate.  At the end when you 'wrap it up' youll get a nutrition fact summary (like the side of the cereal box)

Hope this helps!
todd


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 30, 2004)

chipotlelover said:
			
		

> ChipotleLovers.com does have nutritional information about Chipotle Mexican grill. You need to register and then create the burrito you normally get in the 'Potle Menu' section
> 
> It allows you to specify if you get a lot or a little of certain items, so its very accurate. At the end when you 'wrap it up' youll get a nutrition fact summary (like the side of the cereal box)
> 
> ...


 Uh, yeah I know that.  I love that site. 

 I was referring to Moe's Southwest Grill and how I hope that if they don't put the info on their site, someone will take the initiative that was taken for the chipotle info and make their own site.


----------



## dietfacts (Aug 11, 2005)

*DietFacts.com has the stuff*

Hey all. So you wish that someone would take the initiative and make their own site?   I just wanted to let you know that I am that person.

You can find nutritional information for Moe's Southwest Grill, Chipotle, and more than 300 other restaurants. I hope you'll stop by and check it out!

http://www.dietfacts.com/fastfood


Kelly Stuart
DietFacts Webmaster


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 11, 2005)

dietfacts said:
			
		

> Hey all. So you wish that someone would take the initiative and make their own site?  I just wanted to let you know that I am that person.
> 
> You can find nutritional information for Moe's Southwest Grill, Chipotle, and more than 300 other restaurants. I hope you'll stop by and check it out!
> 
> ...


 
  - I don't know how to feel about this!?!?


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 11, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> - I don't know how to feel about this!?!?


 well it is spam, but i certainly appreciate this particular piece of spam.

 (if you're referring to dietfacts posting this link in shameless self promotion)

 if you mean about the calories in moe's foods... well... yeah. not such great news for some of us i guess.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 11, 2005)

No I expect to get fat stuff whenever I don't prepare food myself...

I was refering to the spam...
(Which is usable info)


----------



## Pepper (Aug 11, 2005)

Yep, helpful SPAM it is.


----------



## dietfacts (Aug 3, 2006)

I am shocked that my reply is considered SPAM and shameless self-promotion. How can I be spamming when I wrote my message for one (and only one) forum post? Sheesh! Someone asks a question, I try to be helpful, and this is the thanks I get. With friends like this...

Sorry if my trying to help was construed the wrong way. I was just trying to help.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 4, 2006)

I want to visit this Moe's:


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 4, 2006)

Great. That site has every friggin restaurant BUT Moe's. Thanks for nothing lady.


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 4, 2006)

dietfacts said:
			
		

> I am shocked that my reply is considered SPAM and shameless self-promotion. How can I be spamming when I wrote my message for one (and only one) forum post? Sheesh! Someone asks a question, I try to be helpful, and this is the thanks I get. With friends like this...
> 
> Sorry if my trying to help was construed the wrong way. I was just trying to help.



Kelly, I apologize for the misunderstanding (and this happened last year). I have actually emailed with you outside of this website since then, asking about other things pertaining to your website, which many of us have discovered is indeed an awesome resource, and I should have remembered to come back in here and clear things up.

It's just that normally when  you see a post like yours on IM, it's often someone trying to sell something or promote themselves. They come in, post once, leaving a link behind, and then disappear. 

You've been nothing but helpful all along and I appreciate that you brought this to our attention. I can't speak for everyone else, but at least from me and a few others on here who I know do visit your website for reference, please accept our apology.


----------



## dietfacts (Aug 4, 2006)

FatCatMC:
If you do Search for Moe's Southwest Grill, you will find the info you seek. A while back, Moe's told me that they are in the process of updating their info. So I marked the data as outdated -- the data are still there but no long considered _current_ by Moe's. I keep asking them when their new info will be ready; they keep saying "soon". I feel like this is the most I can do at this point, until I locate my magic wand.

GoalGetter:
Apology accepted. Thanks for your kind reply. I appreciate it and am so glad that you find the website helpful. I didn't at all intend to sully this forum with selfish advertisements. I just thought that I had a resource (albeit my own doing) that might prove helpful to people asking about Moe's nutrition. I'm glad you understood my viewpoint.


----------

